# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Excel 2007 VBA Programming with XML & ASP by Julitta Korol

## pike

Hi all,

I can highly recommend this book for the basic to advanced user.

Excel 2007 VBA Programming with XML & ASP by Julitta Korol

Has anyone else peruse its chapters?

Five smiles :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

